# Graylingwell Asylum, Sussex



## Virago (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello folks, this is my first post, half taken from my blog, so I hope you enjoy reading.

Exploration of Graylingwell Hospital







Graylingwell asylum in Chichester was opened in 1897 to deal with the increasing burden of patients at Haywards Heath’s Sussex County Asylum and to provide West Sussex county with its own facility for the mentally ill. Built on the grounds of an old farm the hospital was almost completely self-sufficient, including its own chapel, farmland and gardens cared for by the inmates, a power and heating plant, and water tower.






Perhaps because of its freshly built structures or establishment so close to the advent of more modern day treatments such as psychoanalytical theory, Graylingwell is reported as an orderly and reputable institution of the day, although not sufficiently ethical by our standards. Able bodied patients worked the lands in exchange for luxuries, and recreational activities were offered to the patients, with the main hall serving for fetes, dances and film viewings. During its time the hospital expanded to incorporate several new wards, including a battle neurosis unit and tuberculosis ward, and also served as a WW1 military hospital. The Observer commented during the 1960’s of its home comforts for patients and encouragement of occupation therapies and outdoor activities.





Graylingwell closed in 2001 and gradually derelict after 2009, however construction began in 2012 to turn many buildings into flats and offices and the area is now called the Graylingwell estate or something similar .

I visited Graylingwell in the Spring of 2012, unfortunately reconstruction had already begun on many the buildings but I managed to explore a few and take some photographs. My first impression was that it did not outwardly cry of the possible darkness of its past, but there was a definite feeling of isolation in the huddle of red brick houses encased with trees.






The buildings were all empty of furniture and had mostly been stripped bare of the original fittings such as windows and doors, letting in more light and air than would have once been present.






The tiled hallways felt clinical, even in their dusty unkempt state, and had small tiled rooms, probably bathrooms, leading off from them. This was a contrast from the main rooms, which I took for dormitories, and were airy and bright with sunlight.






This pink room was a bit of a mystery.






And the messages left by builders didn’t deduct from the sense of discomfort.











The tunnels below the building were obviously the most eerie. They didn’t lead anywhere so my most hopeful guess is that they were used for storage.






Some had small extensions to outside or small cubby holes indented in the wall.











*Treasure*

I found two items to steal away. Looking at them now they seem out of place in my room, with a strange sense of obsolete function and a magic of olden days.






This is small metal wheel which was left in the rubble. At the top there is an arrow and some letters which I can only make out as LORS, I don’t know what that means but it looks like it could be part of a radiator. In its symmetry, robustness and strength I find it such a beautiful and mysterious object.






And this peeled strip of floral wallpaper that had been covered for who knows how long. Its dusty and faded and feels like its seen many things. A little eerie really, apart from making a small range of morbid greetings cards I’m not quite sure what to do with it.IMG_7146


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 8, 2013)

I enjoyed reading that!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very interesting,thanks.


----------



## LazzaB (Nov 8, 2013)

Good subject - I think your interesting wheel was attached to a water pipe, or as you say, a radiator, hence the word 'SHUT' on it.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 8, 2013)

Not sure how SHUT upside down reads LORS, but a very interesting report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting report, you must have visited around the same sort of time that I did. About the tunnels, they ran all over the hospital, but most were filled-in during demolition and I expect the remaining ones will be filled with concrete when the floors go in.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 8, 2013)

Take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footprints. Ideally you shouldn't really be taking anything from sites.

Good report though, and the LORS made me chuckle


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footprints. Ideally you shouldn't really be taking anything from sites.



This, what you did was criminal theft.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 9, 2013)

LazzaB said:


> Good subject - I think your interesting wheel was attached to a water pipe, or as you say, a radiator, hence the word 'SHUT' on it.



That's so funny


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2013)

Please don't take ANYTHING from sites! It is a criminal act but more importantly, it ruins it for the next explorer. 
I'd have loved to have got a close up shot of that in situ, and now no one can  

Otherwise great first report.


----------



## Virago (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for reading folks! I see the SHUT now and can't believe I've misread that for so long!
...I understand what some of you say about not taking things, but I was conscientious about it. I love finding odd bits and bobs in the street so picking these up was just second nature, but really have never stolen in my life! When exploring other buildings I've never taken items that gave more atmosphere or sights for others (a teacup and a prayer book I found in a nursing home for example) but Graylingwell was so immersed in renovation I don't think there was too much more time for others to explore. I mean the radiator wheel was lying in the rubble outside with many bits of stone and metal all destined for a skip, it would either never be found or counted as rubbish, and the wall paper was all over the walls peeling off.
I feel quite silly now on many counts.


----------



## krela (Nov 11, 2013)

It doesn't matter how you justify it to yourself, you're admitting criminal theft on a public forum. Don't do it, it's really not a good idea!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 11, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Not sure how SHUT upside down reads LORS, but a very interesting report, thanks for sharing.



Nor do I , I read it as SHUT. In reality was it worth taking these things home, I think not they will only get thrown away and as said it will get you a bad name.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 11, 2013)

Great report and write up but the last bit.... ooer


----------



## Bones out (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice to see snaps of the old girl again. St Francis, that was the main Haywards Heath hospital as I recall, only managed a visit to her when she was open.


----------

